# Business Cards?



## ealasaid76 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was looking for business cards to hand out at chapter meetings, with a possible resume.  Anyone know if there is an affordable one for someone starting out?  I'd just need to have my contact information and my credential.  Maybe it would help if the AAPC logo was on there.  (Can we do that?)

Help?


----------



## AdamlShoop (Dec 10, 2011)

*Business Cards*

As far as business cards, there are places you can get some for free, you only have to pay shipping.  The only one I know of is vistaprint dot com.   It used to be you could get 250 for free (1 sided i think) and then you have to pay something like 5-7 dollar shipping.  You might give that a try.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Dec 14, 2011)

You can also go to Staples and buy blank cards, choose a pre-made design, enter your info. and print them yourself.


----------



## rthames052006 (Dec 14, 2011)

You know I read this thread and it dawned on me that I have never had a business card made for myself.  Now my question is do most people put their home numbers or cell #'s on the cards?  Do you put your employer name on them.  When I think of business cards I think of it with your Company name on them.  But I have seen people who just have their name , credentials and cell # listed.

Just food for thought ( for me that is)!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 14, 2011)

Roxanne,

Mine have my company info and numbers...nothing personal.  

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Dec 14, 2011)

*Information*

If you want a business card with work information you might check with the company you work for and ask them if you can have cards. If they say they only provide them for certain position you could offer to pay. This way a company logo would be on them. 

Vista print is where I got all my business cards when I owned a business. They are the best price I have found and often like mentioned before have free ones. You just pay shipping. They keep your information on file in an account. If you want to pay a little extra you can look at all the templates they have. Be careful, you can spend a lot of time looking at the ideas they have. The other suggestion was to purchase blank card stock and print them yourself. If you ask around there are people who have done this for themselves and are willing to do it for you as a friend or for a small fee. Most Microsoft Office programs have a business card template. 

As far as personal information, I would just consider who you are passing the information to. Do you want them to call your cell vs. land line. If so  then put your cell on the card. Youc an always use a land line then offer the card to someone and say, "Let me write my cell on there for you." That will make them feel special. 

Last bit of advice. Keep it simple. Do not put to much information. They won't read it.


----------

